# Delonghi ec680 steam out of group head not frother



## Coolmango (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi

As title.. steam comes out group head and not frother.. no steam from frother. Happened after I let the steam on for too long. Suspect tube or switch somewhere has detached or melted or?

Can anyone tell me how to fix it. Pics or step by step instructions. I can unscrew the back easily.

Thankyou


----------



## VonPete (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Coolmango,

You may have already fixed it by now but, if not, there's a really useful video showing how to dissemble the ec680/685 as part of a wand upgrade/mod.






If I remember correctly the light coloured flexible tube connecting the steam wand is held on at each end with a simple spring clip. You should be able to see once the top's off, though as per the video you may need to take the whole thing apart to reach the tube/wand attachment.

Good luck!


----------

